# How many "over 35" babies have you had?



## MrsPeacock13

My first 35+ pregnancy resulted in twins, born just 19 days after my 35th Birthday.

I've also given birth at 36, 37, 38 (twins) and 39. Seems crazy when I see it written down like that. In October, I will give birth at 41.

I seem to have fallen pregnant easier once I hit 35, not harder like I would imagine - I'm not on birth control though.


----------



## CatherineK

You've got me beat ;-). Had my first at 35, second at 38, and this one will be at 40. I tried to conceive since I was in my late 20s, it seems my fertility spiked after 35!


----------



## chicka.chicka

I turned 35 right before #8 was born and I turned 37 a few months after #9 was born. I will be 39 when this one is born. My first 7 I had in my 20s - I turned 20 a month before #1 was born and 30 a few months after #7 was born. It was a busy decade. LOL


----------



## MrsPeacock13

Oh another large family!!


----------



## maybebaby3

This is my 1st over 35 baby! He will be born about a month before I turn 36. My others were born at 28,29&32


----------



## mummyto4boys

This is my 5th baby but my 1st over 35 baby x


----------



## AliBiz

I had my first at 37, reading your stories has given me a little hope, don't want Amaya to be an only child but I'll be 39 in Dec and was worrying...


----------



## vermeil

I had my first at 38, now expecting number 2 at 41. couldn`t be happier.


----------



## Seity

Only two, but we weren't trying for a second and OH is getting snipped so we don't have to worry about any more.


----------



## crysshae

I had my youngest at 35, and now at 39 just found out I'm pregnant again. :happydance:

My others were born a month before I turned 19, then 22, 25, and 29 (twins). 

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## heyluu

This is my second one. First after 35 was 36 and I'm 39 now, this one will be born in October.


----------



## WantaBelly

I had baby #7 at 35, #8 at 36 & will have #9 at 37


----------



## goddess25

I had my first 2 months before my 35th birthday, had my second at just before turning 37, and this one will I will be 39.


----------



## Samah007

I had my first baby at 37. I'll be 38 with this one but turning 39 shortly thereafter.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had my 4# baby at 37 (fell pregnant first cycle trying) , and have just found out I am pregnant with number5 (3rd cycle trying) - I will be 40 next month

xx


----------



## 3boys

I'm pregnant with my 6th and we just found out its my 5th baby boy and although i am thrilled and cant wait to meet this little man i was worried that maybe God wouldnt have another girl for me so that my daughter would have a sister so i thought i would pop in and have a peek at this section. I had no intention of leaving any comments but i just had to say what an encouragement it is to see you guys continuing to be blessed so often in your 30's and 40's it gives me lots of hope that maybe God isnt finished with me yet as I will be 29 in september. Everything i read suggested that once i hit 30 i would find it nearly impossible to conceive especially as my husband and i wont ever be actively trying only leaving it in Gods hands. I cant tell you how excited i am to see that this clearing isnt true. x


----------



## Kent Mummy

My first baby I was 36. Second baby I was 38 and my third baby due now, I am 41.
This last pregnancy has been the hardest I have to say.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had my older girls at 21, 25 and 27. . .pg with my 4th at 42.


----------



## Squiggy

I'm 35 and this is my/our first. I'm praying for two more.


----------



## McHappyPants

I have had 2 since the age 35. I am now 38 and expecting again :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had my first at 36, I'm 37 now and expecting my second.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Had my first at 36 and number 2 will be born when im 38 :)


----------



## Squiggy

I don't know if I already answered in here. 
I'm 35, conceived my first two weeks before my 35th birthday. So, still pregnant with first who is due early September and I absolutely plan for 2 more! Husband would be happy with just two babies but I have my heart set on three! 

I had a psychic tell me at age 16 that I was going to have 4 children. Then I had a psychic tell me earlier this year that I was going to have 4 children. I don't feel like I have time for that.


----------



## Tiger77

I am 35 now(turn 36 in next month) so our first will be born when i'm 36.


----------



## sun

Just wanted to mention that my dentist has 4 children and his wife was over 38 with their first (40+ with the last 3!!) :)


----------

